
Ask HN: Why do I keep getting logged out of HN? - eloff
I&#x27;ve noticed I often get logged out of HN and logging in again just redirects me to the main page logged out again. It takes a couple days sometimes before I can login again. Using Firefox on android.<p>I thought maybe this is caused by posting something against guidelines, but it happens too often for me to be breaking the rules so much.<p>Then I thought maybe it&#x27;s a way of dealing with load, since is cheap to serve cached static content from a CDN. I seem to recall HN does this, but it&#x27;s new that is happening so often. I doubt HN is growing that fast anymore.<p>Maybe it&#x27;s just a bug?
======
gus_massa
It's weird. Try contacting the mods hn@ycombinator.com

Notice that if you log out in one device/browser, you will be logged out in
every device/browser.

~~~
eloff
I can login as many times as I want, but it doesn't actually log me in.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Websites set log in status via the browser's cookie mechanism. Have you made
any changes to that in your browser?

~~~
eloff
Nope, cookies fully enabled.

